# Print aura??



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone ever used them for you fullfillment needs? If so what were the pros & cons?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Twelveandtwo,

Folks are welcome to share their experiences with Print Aura but if you have specific questions about our service let me know, glad to help!


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

TWELVEANDTWO said:


> Has anyone ever used them for you fullfillment needs? If so what were the pros & cons?


I used them before and got nothing but good things to say about them and Matt. Will go above and beyond for ya and he answers his emails straight away. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ferguccio (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi There,

I am in the process of creating my own shop, and after some research, have decided to try out Printaura. I just wondered if anyone had any experience on the support side of things; i.e technical support with API integration etc.

PS. T-Shirtforums.com is a great website...spending quite a lot of time looking around on here, there is so much stuff


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

I did a test print with Printaura and the first tee-shirt I received from them was a disaster. The color on the graphic was way off. Matt reprinted the shirt and the quality was acceptable.


----------



## Ferguccio (Aug 18, 2015)

How long ago was that? Did you stay with them?


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

I did my review on Printaura and other DTG printers in November 2014. You can find my reviews on this forum under my name. Please read them. No I didn't print again with Printaura. I don't like DTG for my images so I now use screen printing (with Barrell Maker Printing) which looks better (and sells better) to me. But I will say that Matt is a great business owner to work with. He is even-tempered and handles criticism of his company's work professionally unlike some printers on this forum. LOL! All the best. Cheers.


----------



## Ferguccio (Aug 18, 2015)

That's helpful, thank you Jms


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Matt is a pleasure to work with and the quality is there as well, recommend


----------

